# Puppy Price Poll



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Recent puppy market has got me thinking. How much do folks typically pay for their pups? As you cast your vote, please give a brief explanation as to how you voted.

Thanks -

Travis


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

voted greater than. I paid more for my newest pup, and so far in my life, i have never paid less the 2nd, 3rd....... time I've done something. i.e. buying a house, buying a truck, buying a shotgun, second wife........

I'm sure I will hit my ceiling with the cost of a dog someday, but don't see it comming.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

A)Pick a sire--right now the stud fees of sires I would choose start at $1,000+
B)Pick a dam with a MH or better and a good working pedigree behind her
C)Get this pup from a breeder who does his/her work with the litter as a whole and with pups individually.

BINGO!!

Pup is at least $1,000.00-$1,500.00 

And if all of the above come together I'd pay it because it works out to my benefit. (Remember the price of the dog is the cheapest part of this sport.)

That said, my most recent addition came from my own female and he ended up costing more than that. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

There are more and more FC x FC breedings taking place these days. They'll still bring $2k+, more for good repeats, more for big time bitches. The initial investment is the cheapest part of owning a working dog. Might as well get the best you can.

SM


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I picked the $600-$1000. It is actually right around that $600 range maybe a little higher maybe a little lower. I want a decent dog out of nice hunt test lines. I don't need a ultra high powered field trial dog. The main thing that my dog is used for is pheasant hunting. Hunt tests are just something that we do for fun in the off season.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree that more and more quality FC X FC breedings will be available -- most over $2000 -- and I want the best bred pup I can out of a repeat breeding if at all possible -- so I'm willing to pay over $2000 to do so -- then again I'm interested in FTs and for such a breeding proven in competition that's pretty much the standard going rate


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mine....needed another catigory at the Bottom of the list*

Lily....My new Pup....was like more than double any of those options. To buy something truely special it is Like very expensive and should be. Way too Many $1000 pups on the Market at the moment....and this fact alone should be a hint to folks why NOT to breed.

Gar


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm seriously considering Patton as the sire for my new pup. Most of the breeding's to MH or better bitches out there are well into the four digit $ range, but that is the price I'll have to pay to get what I want. It may be more dog than I need but it's what I want. Heck, I have a real nice O/U for duck hunting but I shoot like a guy that should be holding a beat up old pump gun. Whatever, It's my addiction... I'll do what I want with it. :wink: 

Danny


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> There are more and more FC x FC breedings taking place these days. They'll still bring $2k+, more for good repeats, more for big time bitches. The initial investment is the cheapest part of owning a working dog. Might as well get the best you can.
> 
> SM


I'm just an amateur that decided it would be nice to play the dog games with my hunting dog. Shayne is correct though, if you think about all the money invested; especially if it is you first "serious dog", bumpers, launchers, collar and all the other tools.............. puppies aren't the expensive part. I wonder if some of the hunters I know wouldn't be in a better situation buying a good breeding instead of a puppy from a friend who hunts with them, ie "backyard".


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Shayne is absolutely correct. Buy the best pup you can afford at the time. All the bumpers, time, and birds in the world can't take the place of natural ability. If you divide the amount of years you have the dog (say 13) by the amount spent for him (1000 or better) it helps me put it all into perspective.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*price*

The best dog I'll ever own was $350. I'd gladly pay $3500 if I could have her again.

I had a "washout" from two National Finalist parents.

Price is tertiary to the parents and breeder.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with Keith S. First I look at the breeding and then the price. I have spent over $1500. My last pup was $800 and was the lineage I wanted. I have no idea what I will spend for my next pup, so I did not vote.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Keith said, first look at the pedigree, better yet, know the parents first hand including their basic health clearances. Second look at the breeder, third look at the price.


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

my next dog will be a pup out of my golden bitch. I plan to breed her in the future and will be getting her hips and elbows certified this march and as long as they come back fine (her elbows have already been looked at and they are great so not worried about them or her hips but will get them OFA'd in March at the breeders day) then I will be breeding her and will keep the pick pup as my new hunt test and field trial dog and for real life hunting. I hunt with Sierra and love her trainablility and temperment she loves hunting.

Jana


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

I said $1000-$1500 only because I don't want to admit to myself I will spend more than that.

But I suspect I will...


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

C'mon, 1200+ views and only 136 votes!

Looks like spending over a $1000.00 is the norm for most that have voted.

My feeling: 
$150 - $450 = potential good pet and occasional hunter
$450 - $600 = hunter/likely HT
$600 - $1000 = upper level HT and hunter/potential FT
$1000 - $1500 = highest level HT and FT prospect
Greater than $1500 = upper level FT prospect

These are all just generalizations. I agree wholeheartedly with those that believe you get what you pay for. It's potentially easier to get to a "10" starting from an "8" than from a "4". Good dogs can be made from any price point, however I do believe that paying a higher intial investment will yield a greater ROI in the long run.

For whatever it's worth regards-
Travis


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I'll bet that there have been more $1,500. plus dogs washed out than any of the other price ranges listed!

Dogs with big titles don't always produce well.

How many NAFC's, NFC's or Annual High Point AA dogs did the Lean Mac x Hattie McBunn produce? Both sire and dam were outstanding and they did produce a slew of FC AFC's but, look at the A-list homes they were placed with. If we place so much on titles as being an indicater of what they will produce, then this litter should have at least one NAFC, right? There are too many variables that go into getting those FC AFC's that go well beyond a dog's breeding. 

Real inherited talent is too illusive to pin on titles. That's because titles are not perfect. Those that play the FT game know what I'm talking about.

Best to look for a solid pedigree, with solid as possible health clearances from both sire and dam that represent the breed well. Then roll the dice.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I'll bet that there have been more $1,500. plus dogs washed out than any of the other price ranges listed!


No doubt. Because the buyers of $1,500+ puppies have different standards than the buyers of $250 newspaper dogs.

I'd pay $10K for a puppy if it came with a guaranteed FC or AFC.... that would be a bargain. In reality, $4k for a repeat breeding that has produced is about the best deal there is.

SM


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Best to look for a solid pedigree, with solid as possible health clearances from both sire and dam that represent the breed well. Then roll the dice.



i'm pretty new to the HT game, but i think Booty hit the nail on the head there. just because you're spending more doesn't mean you're getting more. find a good solid lineage, and good health and buy the pup. there are a lot of good dogs out there for 500 plus.


i paid 500 for my pup. he has MH parents and like 31 FC's in his pedigree and a couple big name dogs like Rebel With a Cause, Chena River Chavez, Risky Raider. he is 9 months old right now, and who knows how he'll end up, but he is running just as well as pups twice his price or more.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Its easy to forget the vast range of interests, desires, and expectations of the dog folk on RTF. If HT was my aspiration, i'd pick a solid line that would produce a good looking dog and go with it. In FTs, very very few actually "make it" and to get one of those special dogs, you have to pull out all the stops and get the breeding YOU WANT, regardless of the price.

SM


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Puppies*

Talking about price of pups gets me to thinking about how these different pups are raised.
In my mind I believe that what a pup learns from 7weeks old to 6 months is more important than anything else. I'll take a pup with good genetics and work with the little guy everyday on marking and getting used to cover and water as well as basic ob over a NFC X NFC that doesn't get socialized on a daily basis.
But I'm also like Shayne in the fact that spending well over 1500 is where my money will go in trying to get the best genetic package I can find. Find the best mix of genetics and pay what they want for the pup and most importantly spend as much time as you can from 7 weeks to 6 months with the pup before FF and CC start.
CB


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

There are lots of dogs that never compete in FT's. The pedigree is there, the talent is there but they never get that chance to show it for many different reasons. If you know what you are looking for and know the parents, there are hella litters by FC/AFC dogs and HT bitches that can produce just as talented of pups as any breeding out there. 
If you know what you are looking at, price isn't the factor of success. Hell, there are littermates one gets a chance and becomes an FC, the other doesn't and only gets a hunt test title. You ca't tell me that the hunt test bitch can't throw just as good of a pup in many cases as the one that gets campaigned.
Research, find the litter you want and pay what they want for it. If its $800 or $8000, if you've done your research and think its the pup for you then the price isn't even a factor in the success chances.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Booty said:


> Dogs with big titles don't always produce well.


I would say many do. Look at Honcho: from NFC Braken's Sweep, to NFC Cork of Oakwood, then NFC Whygin Corks Coot, only FC-AFC Trumarc Raider, to NFC San Joaquin Honcho, 1 of several NFC-NAFC Candlewoods Super Tanker, one of the best 3x NFC Candlewood Tanks A Lot. and the bottem side 2x NAFC River Oaks Corky, NAFC River Oaks Rascal, Candlewoods Delt Dash, Candlewoods Super Tanker, Lottie

Backing up to Honcho again NAFC Trumarc's Zipcode, to NAFC Cody's R Dee and NAFC Trumarc's Zipcode, NFC Otus of Redfern then you had

2x NAFC Dee's Dandy Dude, to NAFC Dude's Double or Nothin, FC-AFC Snake Eyes, to NAFC Gusto's Last Control, and NAFC Hattie Mc Bunn

You don't need a pedigree with titles but I like the odds.

Just recently NFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek and Clubmead Road Warrior
Lyle.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> Booty said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs with big titles don't always produce well.
> ...


Sure they produce. They are also bred to the best bitches and their pups end up in the best homes.

The most talented retriever in the world right now is probably 20lbs overweight sleeping on someone's couch chasing tennis balls when it's not duck season.

SM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> Booty said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs with big titles don't always produce well.
> ...


All great dogs but, how important was the placement of those dogs? Those dogs were owned by the A-list Ams of the time. True that one can not make chicken salid from chicken poop but, like Chad wrote, what we do with them from 7 weeks of age till they turn 6 months of age is more important. Then, how good is the AA training? Too many factors to consider and high priced pups are still a big crap shoot. I still say it is better to go with solid pedigrees from solid producers with solid health clearenses and then you still have to take your chances. 

You bring up NAFC Carbon as an example, who produced NFC Chopper. How many in those two breedings have earned their AA titles? Two so far, Chopper and Tico, out of two litters. There may be a third down the road but those dogs are now 5 and 7 years old. Where are the rest of them on the AA summary? Don't get me wrong, I think Carbon was a wonderful sire. I bought a male pup sired by Carbon five years ago before he earned his FC. I'm hoping we earn that FC this year on my dog. I wasn't buying titled pedigrees but potential that I saw in the pedigree. I just liked that breeding of two basiclly unknown dogs at the time.


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The most talented retriever in the world right now is probably 20lbs overweight sleeping on someone's couch chasing tennis balls when it's not duck season.
> 
> SM



sad thing is, that could very well be true. i've known people that had some pretty amazing dogs, and all they care about is if the dog gets their ducks, and then keeps them company during the offtime. they could care less about hunt tests, titles or pedigrees. 


the old - "what-if"


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Perch_44 said:


> the dog gets their ducks, and then keeps them company during the offtime.


Sounds like a pretty successful and happy dog to me.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

stonybrook said:


> C'mon, 1200+ views and only 136 votes!
> 
> Looks like spending over a $1000.00 is the norm for most that have voted.
> 
> ...


I think your rating system needs 1 minor revision:

$150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding. 

PS: that goes not just for retrievers, but pretty much any breed.


asbestoes suit doning regards,


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

> $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.


Well, you just insulted the crap out of me.

I paid $300.00 for the pup I have right now. Her sire is an MH out of "Bubba" and the dam is out of CFC Kane's Rare'n Able.

I wouldn't consider her "breed trash" nor anything of the sort. But that's just me, I got exactly what I wanted and even more. So, if trash is what she is, then trash will be getting my ducks next year. Gives me more excuses at home to train,

"Honey, I am taking out the trash again"


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

CNBarnes said:


> $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.


One of the most idiotic statements that I have read on here in a long time. I paid $300 for the dog that I currently have. I would bet that she picks up more wild pheasants than you have even seen. Just because a dog doesn't fit you specifications, does not mean that they are trash. With that kind of thought process, I guess anytime that I see your name on a post I can see that the words are spewings of a moron.


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

CNBarnes said:


> I think your rating system needs 1 minor revision:
> 
> $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.
> 
> ...



You are a piece of work.................


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

CNBarnes said:


> stonybrook said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, 1200+ views and only 136 votes!
> ...



Wow, what a conversation starter! Holy pot stirrer, Batman.

Hey, Chris, I appreciate your honesty but suggest you utilize your "inside voice".

Everyone's entitled to their own opinion regards -
Travis


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

$150 - $450 = potential good pet and occasional hunter

I wasn't even sure what I thought of this statement. I have a dog I paid $400 for. He probably hunts 60 days a year. Probably flushes and picks up more pheasant (each year) than most around here have ever seen. He doesn't mark too bad, his blinds aren't too bad. He could never run a FT because I think he's got way more desire than brains. But occasional hunter he is not, even if he isn't the best hunter you could ever find.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I would like to know what HE paid for his first dog.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

My first dog was $250.00, my second was free, I then splurged on the 3rd (first pup) and spent $300.00

Taking out the trash again, thanks


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

> All great dogs but, how important was the placement of those dogs? Those dogs were owned by the A-list Ams of the time.


I'm sure very important. You stated


> dogs with titles don't always produce


 I was just pointing out that they do produce and in the case of Lottie for 7 straight generations they produced a National champ, with exception of Trumarc's Raider. Within the context of the poll who's more inclined to spend top dollar for a puppy, the A-list or someone just starting out in field trials? Of course in the case of 2 puppies that the A listers over looked, Tank and Lottie, placement was just dumb luck. 


> I still say it is better to go with solid pedigrees from solid producers with solid health clearenses and then you still have to take your chances.


Better than what? Better than a puppy from a National champion? 
Lyle


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

A thought just occurred to me. When I breed my next litter of pups, I am charging $2000 each since that is apparently where the biggest market seems to be. Heck, I may just go buy a bunch of $50 "AKC registered" females to breed and sell the pups for $1500 and up...imagine the possibilities! WHOOOOOOP!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

CNBarnes,

"Thanks for the insult." :roll: 

Signed Flash Of Mischief, a $225 dog....


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

> I still say it is better to go with solid pedigrees from solid producers with solid health clearenses and then you still have to take your chances.


Better than what? Better than a puppy from a National champion? 
Lyle[/quote]

Heck Lyle, I had a female sired by NFC Rocket out of a 2xNAFC Lean Mac x NAFC Hattie McBunn female that really wasn't FT material. Great for hunting though. In fact, none in that litter made it to AA level work. That's why I think we need to look at a lot more than just titles.

Along the same note, I would be drawn more to a pup sired by or out of a female that was an annual High Point competitor than an NAFC ot NFC. Why? Because I think being an annual High Point AA dog tells me more about a dog's greatness.

With that said, still doesn't mean either the NFC ot High Point dog is prepotent. That's why I look for what I stated earlier on this thread.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Chuck, 

Once again you have succeeded in making me gnash my teeth.

I was the 6th bitch to breed to NAFC Ram (before the 2nd NAFC)planned before the FC.

The average price for those pups who some of which carried both yellow & chocolate out of a JH SH MH (consecutive tests)amat trained 1st dog, with a win in the conformation ring, out of what records indicate was 
the 1st Chocolate bitch to pass the Master National by a FC AFC National Open Finalist (Amat handled) 

WAS $400.00

They pretty much went into hunting homes. Ive seen a couple and they were no less capable then some of the other dogs I have kept whick have been MH's with liscensed trial placements.

Flame Thrower Regards,

John
________
Toyota Belta specifications


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

CNBarnes said:


> I think your rating system needs 1 minor revision:
> 
> $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.
> 
> ...


Well you just insulted Gunner my $500 pup now a Field Champion, with 4 Amateur second placemats and went 8 series two years in a row at the Canadian National in 04, 05. 

CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Roll with the dice, which was included in Booty's reply, made me smile and nod my head. But that is gambling, which I am not good at, by any stretch of the imagination. 
:lol: 

I like US inbred labradors. Cost a pretty sum, by the time a dog makes it to Australia, but so far worth every grey (sp:gray in the US?) hair and wrinkle. Yank selects well too. Awesome. 

So in reply, I am already working on long suffering in allowing me to import again, in a few years. Allowing - too funny. The price of the pup is the least of my worries, but I voted over $1,500.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooo, I've got one! Pony was $375 (supposed to be $400 but I got $25 off since she hadn't had her first shots yet  ). She's now the dam of a Canadian Dual CH, etc (!). 

Melanie

ps Voted over $1500. I usually keep pups from my own breeding, but recently bought a Pony grandkid for > $1500.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Where's the* Free* catagory??? The best dog I ever owned was *free*, and I think the second best which is 8 months now was also *free*... *Free* is good! :lol: :lol:

Angie


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

CNBarnes said:


> stonybrook said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, 1200+ views and only 136 votes!
> ...


Excuse me I only paid $350 for my girl and she is an awesome hunter and dog in general. I am going for her rally, obedience, hunt test (will be next year), and going to be getting her therapy dog certification and she already has her CGC so this is a bunch of bull this comment and really ticks me off.

Honestly she is the best dog I have ever owned. Just because they dont cost a fortune doesnt mean they are not great dogs. She is a great companion dog and hunts when we go and I hope to eventually get her a OTCH and MH , Rally Excellent. I am sorry but this is a horriable statement and I am really holding back in my post here.

Forgot to ad that I have never paid more then $350 for a dog ever in my life and all my dogs are great dogs in what they do. We have two siberian huskies (one is a mix) , an aussi mix , and My golden retriever and let me tell you that they are all great dogs and every one of them is priceless to me. My golden is going to kick butt when I finally get her out there and competing in the events I am going to show her in.

Jana


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Excuse me*

Excuse me, the best dog I'll ever own was $350. She was littermate to a National Finalist, mother of a double header winner and a 2X National finalist and several MHRs.

The genes don't know how much you pay.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Out of curiousity, what year was she purchased and to whom was she bred to produce those fine pups?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Old*

Judging from your photo, you're too young to remember back to the last century. ;-)


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> recently bought a Pony grandkid for > $1500.


 :shock: Pony Grandkid?? :shock: HEY!..........That's a coincidence. I can't find Willie. :? By any chance, did Kathy sell Willie back to you, Mel? ......Behind My back? ................Here WILLIE!..........HERE WILLIE! Zeke, Where's Willie?............. :shock: That's just plain WRONG! :evil:


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*hh*

FC South Paw Mr. Blue Stomper...'06 Nat. Open Finalist...$600

FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili.. 3X Nat. Finalist..Double Header Winner...$600

AFC Rammin Sweet Candy..8 series'06 Nat. Amat...$900


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Chris Barnes wrote:



> I think your rating system needs 1 minor revision:
> 
> $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.
> 
> PS: that goes not just for retrievers, but pretty much any breed.


Your way of thinking needs a LARGE revision:

My first dog, GRHRCH Hercules, backyard breeding and FREE, went 9 straight hunt tests without a failure to get his HRCH at 18 mos., 2 for 2 to GRHRCH, has only failed 2 tests to date, both due to handler error and finished the only 2 quals he has been entered in with a jam and a 3rd. He is the steadiest dog you will ever see and will sit in a duck or goose blind all day scanning the horizon.

I'd take another backyard breeding like him any day!

Pete


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

> Shayne Mehringer
> No doubt. Because the buyers of $1,500+ puppies have different standards than the buyers of $250 newspaper dogs.





> *What's-his- name- Barns wrote-* $150-$450 - absolute breed trash, produced by backyard and/or puppy mill breeders. Usually not worth feeding.


Aw dang! I have a Newspaper Special and she just happened to have Cosmo as a grandfather. At the time, I didn't know anything about ANYTHING, (not that I really do now) but I can tell you this much, she is running all age marks and zillion mile blinds. I am pretty sure I am in love with my dog and wouldn't trade her for any other fancy dog....

And Mr. Barnes! That's not very nice! Gosh...


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

I've got you all beat!!!

When I was 16 years old, I bought a bitch for $60, she just happened to be out of NFC NAFC Candlewood's Super Tanker X CFC Charger's Jubilation (FC AFC Express Charger X NFC AFC Risky Business Ruby). And this was in 1992 when Tank and Lottie were tearing up the National scene!

Beat that! :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: hh*



Randy Bohn said:


> FC South Paw Mr. Blue Stomper...'06 Nat. Open Finalist...$600
> 
> FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili.. 3X Nat. Finalist..Double Header Winner...$600
> 
> AFC Rammin Sweet Candy..8 series'06 Nat. Amat...$900


I bet you could double your money on them easy!

SM


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: hh*



Shayne Mehringer said:


> Randy Bohn said:
> 
> 
> > FC South Paw Mr. Blue Stomper...'06 Nat. Open Finalist...$600
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOUBETCHA!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: hh*



Bait said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Randy Bohn said:
> ...


Imagine what Bohn-er could do with a $1,500 puppy!!! :shock: 

SM


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

The Swishy one wrote:



> Randy Bohn wrote:
> FC South Paw Mr. Blue Stomper...'06 Nat. Open Finalist...$600
> 
> FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili.. 3X Nat. Finalist..Double Header Winner...$600
> ...


If you figured in every expense he's got in them, training, entry fees, vet bills, etc, I'll bet you are wrong!

Pete


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

I think everyone has things backwards.

I find the bitch I want a pup out of.

Yes - I only look at bitches to start with. Usely one that I have seen run or trained with. Ask if they are going to breed and to whom. Great bitches normally don't breed to a stud that will nix the deal. But one time a bitch that I loved was breed to a yellow stud that I was not crazy about just to see if she could produce some yellows. I lost my interest there.
Once I find the bitch with an acceptable stud - I suck it up and pay.

So I find the breeding first. I don't settle on a price range then find a breeding.

I don't see any problem with a $300-$500 dollar puppy as long as you really like the dam and the sire or pups from previous litters.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

How 'bout this bargain, seems like a gem to me.

An NFC that was purchased for $50. as a puppy!!!

For WRC...

NFC Creole Sister

Don Weiss a Shreveport, Louisiana, attorney bought a seven week old locally bred puppy for $50.00 from local breeder, Justin H. Myrick, he had never heard of a field trial. Don had never before attempted to train any animal, but he needed a duck dog. Sister so named because Don and Marion had three little boys and no girls, had striking style and ability. When sister was almost two, Don was encouraged by those who saw her mark to enter the Derby, but because of her extreme desire and limited training they had little success.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*x*

xsorry


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: hh*



Randy Bohn said:


> FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili.. 3X Nat. Finalist..Double Header Winner...$600


And what did you ask for Chili's puppies, Big Boy?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> I find the bitch I want a pup out of.
> 
> Yes - I only look at bitches to start with. Usely one that I have seen run or trained with. Ask if they are going to breed and to whom. Great bitches normally don't breed to a stud that will nix the deal.
> 
> ...


This is the way I do it.

I am not opposed to paying as little as possible.

My National Finalist (AFC Zowie) and my FC/AFC (Ace) were $500 puppies. I bought Zowie because my trainer - Cherylon Loveland - had trained the dam (Jet) and thought she was fabulous. I bought Ace later, after we knew what we had in Zowie.

But, if I need to pay more, I will.

A month before I bought Zowie, I bought Sparky (FC/AFC Chena River Chavez x CNFC/CAFC Kerensa of Carronade) for $2500. I washed Sparky out, brought him home for several years then gave him to a hunting buddy. Again, I bought the pup because of the bitch.

Sparky didn't work out - his marking wasn't what I thought it should be - but, he had other nice qualities that we liked, and I pursued getting another puppy from Kerensa, but the timing never worked out.

I have since bought puppies from

- FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine (Mootsie, Mozzie)
- FC/AFC Call Me Yankee Doodle Dandy (Buffy)
- FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Va Va)

Again, all based on the bitch. I am pleased with Mootsie, Mozzie, and Buffy. I think they will all be competitive AA dogs. Va Va looks very promising.

I think it is important to underscore something Gerard said. It is not because litters are driven solely by the bitch. Rather it is because good bitches attract good studs.

Keep an eye on the bitch line.
And never go to training or to a Field Trial without scouting the bitches.

Ted


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

So to recap -

Most of the folks that voted would pay more than $1000.00 for their next pup.

Of those folks, nearly all would agree a very nice pup can be bought for less and that they would buy a pup as cheaply as possible if it met their criteria and that meeting the criteria is more important than the purchase price. But if a pup met their criteria, they would pay much more than the $1500.00.

Good deals can be found on pups/dogs, as with anything else. One man's junk....Possibly we expect less from a less expensive pup than a higher priced one. 

Dogs are a product of their environment. I know for 100% certainty if Patton had come to live at my house at 49 days old, he would not be the dog he is today. He would've been given plenty of trips to N. Dakota to retrieve ducks and pheasants though. (If he's listening, the offer still stands).

Most of those that responded have remarked at how cheap they bought past or present dogs and how well they've turned out. How about we hear from those that have bought a cheap pup and it didn't meet their expectations or from someone that paid a huge amount and had it either really do well or really not make it.

This has turned into a very interesting thread, in my opinion anyway.

Oh yeah, and we learned what Chris B. thinks of less expensive pups.

Travis


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well,,,, I raised a $7000 12 week old puppy and she didn't turn out worth a darn. She could have, but her owners kept taking her home and wouldn't bring her back until several weeks later. She was a monster when she got back to the kennel and her resentment would build after every trip home...

Angie


----------

